# Achromatic Nature



## Mohain (Jan 29, 2009)

From a recent trip to Wales and the Brecon Beacons


----------



## NateS (Jan 29, 2009)

Holy Moly.  That is an absolutely incredible shot.  I clicked this thread and said...WOW...then I looked to see which user posted it and said "Mohain.....figures.."  Awesome shot.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 29, 2009)

What can I say? Gorgeous, moody shot, nice tones, nice n sharp. Beautiful!


----------



## sleepingdragon (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, incredible shot. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Mohain (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot folks  

(haha NateS, the cheque's in the post )


----------



## duncanp (Jan 29, 2009)

incredible work once again. the rock the clouds the sea, everything is amazing


----------



## Mohain (Jan 30, 2009)

cheers duncan. hope all is well with you


----------



## abraxas (Jan 30, 2009)

Great shot!   Wish we had drama in our skies like that.  But then it'd be ****ing perfect here and I wouldn't ever see anything from the rest of the world.  Regardless, I still haven't given up on the Isle of Man.


----------



## polymoog (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool, really atmospheric, esp the sky


----------



## Mersad (Jan 30, 2009)

very VERY *VERY* good!!!:thumbup: I love the mood of this photo!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 30, 2009)

really done a good job
thumbs up!


----------



## Mohain (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks chaps


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 1, 2009)

Brilliant contrast, atmosphere, and mood. A simple composition, but a very, very effective one.


----------

